# [SOLVED] Pen Drive Partitioning and Detection Problem

## vermaden

Hi there everyone.

I have a big problem with Kingston Data Traveler 2 Plus 512MB Pen Drive.

When i attached it it was succesfully detectec but i was unable to mount it.

when i tried like that:

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb

it told me: device not configured OR device busy

so i deleted the main partition on this Pen Drive and created new one with type fat and i still was unable to mount it.

i deleted the partition again and created a new one in Winsh!t XP with FAT type and later with FAT32 type but...

when i created these partitions on Winsh!t XP Pen Drive is no more detectable under linux ;/

no kernel messages, dmesg|grep mass gives nothing

it only works fine wunder this sh!t Winslows XP

I want to make this Pen Drive to be detectable and mountable under linux but i dont know how ;(.

i'm searching for winslows partition software to delete this partition on Pen Drive but i even cant find any good software which would be able to delete this partition. the built in disk management from Winslows XP is not able to delete it.

HELP people.

i run out of ideas how to make this work ;(Last edited by vermaden on Thu Jan 05, 2006 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## meranto

can you unplug your usb-key, replug it and post the last output of "dmesg"

are you sure you have kernel support for usb-storage enabled, modular or built in?

----------

## vermaden

i was trying it even on knoppix 4 which has usb pen drive support

when i unplug and plug again the pen drive dmesg gives nothing (like i was never attaching it) :(

----------

## plastikman187

Can you see the disk in cfdisk?

plug it in and try doing a 

```

cfdisk /dev/sda

```

see what happens.

----------

## vermaden

Pen Drive IS NOT DETECTABLE so there is not any sda OR sda1 device under /dev dir so i cant use cfdisk to partition it

----------

## meranto

can you post your "lsmod" output, together with the USB-part + SCSI-emulation-part of your kernel config file?

----------

## knizek

 *vermaden wrote:*   

> Hi there everyone.
> 
> i deleted the partition again and created a new one in Winsh!t XP with FAT type and later with FAT32 type but...

 

Have you received any software with the pen drive? (Usually supporting encryption or some other specialities.)

Try to use it to reformat the drive (you may even try to encrypt and decrypt to force it to actually reformat).

Once you get dmesg printing some messages, try mounting as /dev/sda and not /dev/sda1 (some drives do not have a separate partition).

I always had problems when I tried to format pen drives using /dev/sda only under linux, probably some hw obstacles, who knows...

----------

## vermaden

there was some software with the pen drive, i reformated it again with this software but it didnt helped.

i deleted the existing partition from the Pen Drive with Paragon Partition Manager 7.0. since there is no partition there it is fully detectable under knoppix by kernel but... i do not know which type of FAT create there to made it accesable from winslows XP and Linux.

hope u can help me...

if u want to get Paragon Partition Manager 7.0 here's link to TORRENT: http://isohunt.com/download.php?mode=bt&id=5432748

----------

## meranto

 *knizek wrote:*   

>  *vermaden wrote:*   Hi there everyone.
> 
> i deleted the partition again and created a new one in Winsh!t XP with FAT type and later with FAT32 type but... 
> 
> Have you received any software with the pen drive? (Usually supporting encryption or some other specialities.)
> ...

 

In that case, look at "/dev/disks/by-id", your pen drive will be listed there with it's exact name as a symlink pointing to the right device (/dev/sda, /dev/sda1 or whatever else), so when you put that by-id-path into you /etc/fstab instead of /dev/sdax you will allways be able to mount you pen, nomatter what name it has or how many pens you got inserted at that time. It even gives you the possibility to mount every pen to it's own directory in /mnt if you want.

----------

## vermaden

after i deleted the partition from this Pen Drive it is fully detectable (by dmesg / lsusb and so) but i dont know which type of FAT partition to create there.

I tried to created PRIMARY FAT16 (>32mb type) [TYPE 06] and i was unable to mount it (device busy / device not configured when trying to mount -t vfat ...

I also tried PRIMARY FAT32 LBA [TYPE 0C] but that didnt helped too...Last edited by vermaden on Thu Jan 05, 2006 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## meranto

 *vermaden wrote:*   

> after i deleted the partition from this Pen Drive it is fully detectable (by dmesg / lsusb and so) but i dont know which type of FAT partition to create there.
> 
> I tried to created PRIMARY FAT16 (>32mb type) [TYPE 06] and i was unable to mount it (device busy / device not configured when trying to mount -t vfat ...
> 
> I also tried PRIMARY FAT32 LBA [TYPE 0C] but that didnt helped too...

 

You can try ext3 and use ext2ifs in your Windows if that is the only pc you are using it on, otherwise try using qtparted for making fat16 partitions

----------

## vermaden

I have found sollution...

I Created FAT16 [TYPE 06] type partition on this Pen Drive and then i made:

mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1

that SOLVED all problems, i am now fully able to mount and use it on linux or *bsd.

There was a little problem on Winsh!t XP when i attached Pen it was detected as usual but no new disk appeared in My Computer, sollution for this is quite simple - go to computer management tools in start menu (can be enabled by menu start options) OR run start - run... - mmc and add aplet for disk management here, then go to disk management, find Pen Drive and allocate some letter (P: for purpose) to your Pen Drive, from this moment every time you attach this Pen Drive it will be accesable through P: letter from My Computer.

thank you for your help and time.

----------

